# My new M&P9



## mbfjr (Jun 18, 2008)

Just got it July 4th :smt1099

















Got the Crimson Trace grips today...cool... cant wait to get to the range Saturday and sight in the laser!:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! 

-Jeff-


----------



## dagored (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the picts. Just purchased the M&P .40 and found the CT grips. Do you just take off the back of the interchangeable grips and replace it with the CT?


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice, i may have to make this my second in the arsenal...


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

dagored said:


> Do you just take off the back of the interchangeable grips and replace it with the CT?


That's it. The CT grips are approximately the same size as the medium back strap. They are slightly wider because of the batteries. I was bouncing between the small and medium back straps, but actually found the CT more comfortable than either one.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good! what did the CT run, around 350?



HowardCohodas said:


> That's it. The CT grips are approximately the same size as the medium back strap. They are slightly wider because of the batteries. I was bouncing between the small and medium back straps, but actually found the CT more comfortable than either one.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> looks good! what did the CT run, around 350?


The best prices I've found are from Shooters Resource. I've purchased two from them, one for my M&P 45fs and one for my LCP.

MSRP: $329.00
Shooters Resource: $239.95 (includes shipping)

http://www.shooters-resource.com/category/SW.html

If your are an NRA certified instructor, you can get great prices from Crimson Trace directly.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

i wonder how shooters resource can sell them for so much cheaper....



HowardCohodas said:


> The best prices I've found are from Shooters Resource. I've purchased two from them, one for my M&P 45fs and one for my LCP.
> 
> MSRP: $329.00
> Shooters Resource: $239.95 (includes shipping)
> ...


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> i wonder how shooters resource can sell them for so much cheaper....


They started with Crimson Trace before Crimson Trace set up their distributor network and were permitted to continue their direct relationship. We get the benefit. I am completely satisfied with them as a supplier and would buy from them again.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

always good to have a relationship like that...my only worries about the CT for me is i am a lefty shooter, and idk if my right hand would cover the laser, especially since i am new to shooting, my right hand is always on



HowardCohodas said:


> They started with Crimson Trace before Crimson Trace set up their distributor network and were permitted to continue their direct relationship. We get the benefit. I am completely satisfied with them as a supplier and would buy from them again.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> always good to have a relationship like that...my only worries about the CT for me is i am a lefty shooter, and idk if my right hand would cover the laser, especially since i am new to shooting, my right hand is always on


Some lefties adjust quite easily. Some do not. Try to find a retailer or shooting range that has one for you to try. You may find out that as a new shooter you have not yet picked up habits that might interfere with successful use.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

good point. idk, the few ranges i have been to dont have much of anything. only rent Glocks and dont have any inventory....kinda sad



HowardCohodas said:


> Some lefties adjust quite easily. Some do not. Try to find a retailer or shooting range that has one for you to try. You may find out that as a new shooter you have not yet picked up habits that might interfere with successful use.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> good point. idk, the few ranges i have been to dont have much of anything. only rent Glocks and dont have any inventory....kinda sad


I should have mentioned that one good way to try stuff out is go to shooting events. You'll find a lot of people willing to let you shoot their guns.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

yeh, thats a good point. there is a show this weekend back home, but i was just there so idk, i may go



HowardCohodas said:


> I should have mentioned that one good way to try stuff out is go to shooting events. You'll find a lot of people willing to let you shoot their guns.


----------

